# Blocking SCP



## User (4 Feb 2017)




----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

I am the same as User9609 in this.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/account/new-posts

Or if you don't want to see it at all
https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignore-nodes


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2017)

They say in the title which sub forum they are in, just be a bit more selective of the posts you read, sorry but to me this is a matter of self control not a site option.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

Phaeton said:


> They say in the title which sub forum they are in, just be a bit more selective of the posts you read, sorry but to me this is a matter of self control not a site option.



Whilst I do agree with you I can see why some would like the option, if it is easily applied.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2017)

Phaeton said:


> They say in the title which sub forum they are in, just be a bit more selective of the posts you read, sorry but to me this is a matter of self control not a site option.


Yeah, except it is a site option. You can easily block and sub-fora you care to from the new posts page. 

See my post above


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, except it is a site option. You can easily block and sub-fora you care to from the new posts page.
> 
> See my post above


I suspect I was already in full throw when you posted, if it's already available then it's good


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Feb 2017)

OK, the OP question has been answered so this is locked before it decends further into the usual tit for tat petty squabble between the SC&P entrenched factions.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2017)

This is the *Site Support* forum for helping other members with queries about the use of CycleChat. I've removed the non-support replies and would ask that if you are not interested in helping, please don't reply to a support thread.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

